# Motorhome Cooling Fans



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok I'm sure the right advice is not far away..

I have a '92 Hymer B544 with standard Ducato (as in "rubbish") fans to keep you cool. Opening the cab windows doesn't make much difference either and I'm getting concerned that we will boil in this summer's heat when we take it to France in a few weeks.

Aircon is not an option so I am looking for a 12V fan to supply a proper breeze and keep us cool-ish. I have bought a couple but they were woefully inadequate and I returned them.

Today I saw this: http://www.outdoorbits.com/endless-breeze-fan-p-78.html

It promises a lot. Does anyone recommend this fan or any other that actually does the job?

cheers


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

As a women in the "flush" of youth(excuse the pun but this b.....y menopause is no joke), I would not travel abroad without it. 

It is very low energy drain and very, very efficient. Cost a lot but it is worth it. Stores flat in box so does not take up as much space as normal fans and it runs off 12v. What more do you want?

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have had no success with a useful 12v fan so can't help but, if anyone is looking for a 240v version for their van then we recommend this:

http://tinyurl.com/mp27yl

(Challenge high Velocity 18 inch fan)

It has no "head" to get broken and the base can be tied ( cable ties or Velcro straps) to a handy shelf and left in position permanently in summer.

It's virtually silent and shifts a lot of air. Trust me; we've tried several and this is the best !

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

As a matter of basic physics small fans will be less effective that large ones even if the power is the same. I have seen some 12V fans costing about £50+ which are supposed to work well but I expect that they draw something like 5A. The endless breeze fans from outdoor bits may be the ones and at that price they should be. (1/20th the price of retro-fitted air con!)
Certainly in my experience the ones you get for a fiver are not even worth 5p


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 
We used to have a 544 and in the roof above the bed we fitted a fiama fan. It was the best thing we ever fitted, used to leave it on low when away from the van, brilliant. On the dash I fitted two small 12 volt fans which we switched on when on the move.
We were so pleased with the roof fan in or Hymer that when we ordered out new van we had one fitted in it.

Wobby


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hymerboy544 said:


> Ok I'm sure the right advice is not far away..
> 
> I have a '92 Hymer B544 with standard Ducato (as in "rubbish") fans to keep you cool. Opening the cab windows doesn't make much difference either and I'm getting concerned that we will boil in this summer's heat when we take it to France in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Hello

We have had one of these fans for several years. The best fan we have ever had in the van. Thoroughly reccomend it.

Motorhomer2


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Similar fan as above in Macro for £25 + VAT

Dosnt half move some air.........

Cheers


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We got one last year hangs on home made brackets from over cab bed runs whilst travelling helps very well on the hottest days, we have it blowing into to cab area. 
Also handy if electric goes on sites as it will from time to time. 
hope that helps. Jim.


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. On balance I think the endless breeze fan - ugly as it is - wins me over. I definitely need it to be 12V and no other one gets as good reviews. I will go buy one now before I get a good night's sleep and balk at the outrageous cost.

Of course next year I will get a Fiama roof fan fitted!

cheers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> We have had no success with a useful 12v fan so can't help but, if anyone is looking for a 240v version for their van then we recommend this:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/mp27yl
> 
> ...


How many Watts does it use, we're thinking about plugging on into the 300 watt inverter, while we drive.

Kev.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It might work but not generally recommended. A.C. motors do not always work well on the type of waveforms you get from a low cost inverter.
I seem to remember that it is about 50W.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure someone will have tried it, seems like a good idea, dunno if it'll work though.

Kev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
These endless breeze 12v fans, could any owners comment on the noise please, how quiet are they? could you leave one on all night? We have travl cool which is great but too noisy to leave on all night so would like a good 12v fan to put on all night.

Paul n Caz.


----------



## Plankton (Apr 9, 2008)

I have used one of those "chrome wire frame" (pictured above) fans over the last 2 years holidays in France & Spain, brilliant on mains but when wild camping I plugged it into a 1200w modified sine wave inverter, unfortunately the speed and power reduced to aprox. 30% rendering the effect useless.
Frank


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

*Motorhome fans.... Fan now reduced by £14 in Argos*



Grizzly said:


> We have had no success with a useful 12v fan so can't help but, if anyone is looking for a 240v version for their van then we recommend this:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/mp27yl
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

On setting three, do not think so. 
On setting two, possible. 
On setting one. should be no problem. 
The further away the fan is, the higher the speed possible, we have slept well with the fan setting on speed two.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If hymerboy and Paul & Caz search MHF, your questions are answered. Regrettably also for hymerboy is how to get one, as I did, with a little planning, for £56.

Dave


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

In the end I purchased the 'Eternal Breeze' 12V fan. It's expensive ugly and big. But it works and it's cheaper than air con.

thanks for advice.


----------

